# Αγωνιστικό Bodybuilding > Eλληνικοί Αγώνες > 2010s >  NAC Hellas Πρωτάθλημα 2019 (11 Μαϊου, Στάδιο Ειρήνης και Φιλίας)

## Polyneikos

Στις 11 Μαΐου 2019 ενημερώθηκαμε απο τον πρόεδρο της NAc Hellas, Δημήτρη Μαρινόπουλο, ότι θα πραγματοποιηθεί ο Διαγωνισμός Μr-Ms Hellas της ΝΑC στην Αθήνα.
Ο αγώνας θα αποτελεί πρόκριση για τους αθλητές που θα συμμετάσχουν για το World Championships της NAC International στην Πολωνία.
Σύντομα θα ανακοινωθεί ο χώρος διεξαγωγής και περισσότερες λεπτομέρειες!

----------


## Polyneikos

*Classic physique μια νέα κατηγορία στη θέση της μέχρι σήμερα Body Athletic.*

 Στόχος της κατηγορίας αυτής είναι ο αθλητής που αγωνίζεται σε κατηγορία Athletic μέχρι να καταφέρει να φτάσει στο κατάλληλο επίπεδο να αγωνιστεί σε κατηγορία bodybuilding να παραμένει ενεργός και ταυτόχρονα να ανεβαίνει επίπεδο.
Η κίνηση αυτη στοχεύει ώστε να γεμίσουν μελλοντικά οι κατηγορίες bodybuilding με ποιοτικούς αθλητές.


Κριτήρια συμμετοχής:
1)ο αθλητής με ύψος έως 1.75cm έχει δικαίωμα +6kg 
2) ο αθλητής με ύψος 1.76cm και άνω έχει δικαίωμα +8kg


Η κατηγορία προϋποθέτει μαγιό τύπου boxer (εφαρμοστό) ανεξάρτητου χρώματος.
Τα κριτήρια βαθμολογήσης παραμένουν ίδια όπως στις bodybuilding κατηγορίες.

----------


## Γιώργος Ν. Τουλιάτος

Αυτό μου θυμίζει το body fitness-bodybuilding classic,που είναι πιο mainstream.
Τα μαγιό λιγότερο αγωνιστικά και θυμίζουν δεκαετία 50,60.
Ωραία αισθητικά σώματα,χωρίς πολλές μάζες.

----------


## Polyneikos

Ανακοινώθηκε απο τον πρόεδρο της NAC Hellas , Δημήτρη Μαρινόπουλο, το Πρωτάθλημα της ΝΑC Hellas που θα πραγματοποιηθεί στις 11 Μαϊου στο Στάδιο Ειρήνης και Φιλίας (Αίθουσα Μελίνα Μερκούρη).
Επίστροφή λοιπόν την NAC σε έναν γνώριμο χώρο για την διεξαγωγή αγώνων που αναμένεται να προσελκύσει αθλητες και θεατές!

Eγγραφές Αθλητών : 15:00
Έναρξη αγώνα : 18:00

----------


## Predator1995

Οσοι ερθουν να δουν τους αγωνες θα χαρω πολυ να μιλησουμε απο κοντα  :01. Mr. Green:  κατα 99,9% θα ειμαι εκει να παρω μερος και εγω :01. Mr. Green:  :05. Weights:

----------


## Χρήστος Τριανταφύλλου

Καλη επιτυχια Pred ,ειμαι σιγουρος οτι θα εισαι πολυ καλυτερος απο τη πρωτη σου εμφανιση λογω εμπειριας.
Θυμαμαι ησουν μεν γραμμωμενος αλλα ειχες χασει αρκετα σε μαζα.

----------


## Predator1995

> Καλη επιτυχια Pred ,ειμαι σιγουρος οτι θα εισαι πολυ καλυτερος απο τη πρωτη σου εμφανιση λογω εμπειριας.
> Θυμαμαι ησουν μεν γραμμωμενος αλλα ειχες χασει αρκετα σε μαζα.


Ευχαριστω πολυ κ.Χρηστο ναι εμαθα απο τα λαθη μου πιστευω παει αρκετα καλα η προετοιμασια τωρα εχω ακομα 12 εβδομαδες και τωρα ξεκιναω το σοβαρο κοψιμο ειμαι πλεον στα 81 κιλα, θα συμμετεχω στην κανουργια κατηγορια για τελευταια φορα και μετα θα κατσω να κανω ενα οφφ 1,5-2 χρονια να μπαζωσω οσο μπορω για να επιστρεψω ακομα καλυτερος

----------


## Polyneikos

Ο πρόεδρος της ΝAC Hellas, Δημήτρης Μαρινόπουλος,  ανακοινωσε ότι στο Πρωτάθλημα της 11ης Μαϊου guest poser θα είναι ο IFBB Pro Χρήστος Πιστόλας!




> Η χαρά μου είναι μεγάλη!
> Μαζί μας την ημέρα του αγώνα ο καλυτερος Έλληνας ποζερ Chris Pistolas ένας PRO αθλητής για μια μοναδικη guest εμφάνιση!
> Ο Χρήστος έχει χαρακτηριστικό και μοναδικό ποζαρισμα είμαι σίγουρος πως θα καταπλήξει όλους τους θεατές,αγαπητός αθλητής που τον χαρακτηρίζει η σκληρή δουλειά και η ποιότητα του χαρακτήρα του! 
> Ραντεβού 11 Μαΐου στο Σ.Ε.Φ

----------


## Polyneikos

Ανακοίνωση του Δημήτρη Μαρινόπουλου για την προσθήκη του Γιάννου Μάγκου στην κριτική επιτροπή του αγώνα της NAC Hellas, 11 Mαϊου στο Στάδιο Ειρήνης και Φιλίας!




> Καλώς ορίζουμε τον Γιάννη Μάγκο, υποστηρικτή της NAC HELLAS και μέλος της κριτικής επιτροπής την μεγάλη αυτη βραδιά.Είναι τιμή για εμάς να έχουμε στο πλευρό μας ένα μεγάλο αθλητή με αξιόλογη πορεία στο bodybuilding.
> Η ποιότητα του κάθε αγώνα ξεκινάει από το τραπέζι της κριτικής επιτροπής.

----------


## Predator1995

Μηπως γνωριζουμε ποσο κοστιζει το μαυρισμα με αερογραφο στον συγκεκριμενο αγωνα?? ξερω μονο οτι ειναι 30 ευρω η καθε κατηγορια :01. Unsure:  :01. Unsure:

----------


## Polyneikos

Δεν εχει ανακοινωθεί αερογράφος για τον αγώνα, συνήθως στην ΝΑC το βάψιμο επαφίεται στην μέριμνα του αθλητή

----------


## Predator1995

Ωωω οντως??? πρεπει να το ψαξω λιγακι δηλαδη να δω πως γινεται

----------


## Polyneikos

Οι κατηγορίες του Πρωταθλήματος της NAC Hellas, 11 Μαϊου, στο Στάδιο Ειρήνης και Φιλίας

----------


## Polyneikos

Oλοκληρώθηκε με επιτυχία το Πρωτάθλημα της NAC Hellas 

*Γενικός Νικητής ο Αλέξης Μωησίδης! 


*

----------


## Polyneikos

*Ms Bikini & Ms Shape

*






*

*













*Όλες οι φωτογραφίες της κατηγορίας στο Multimedia - Gallery*

----------


## Polyneikos

*Miss Figure - Miss Body*






























*Όλες οι φωτογραφίες της κατηγορίας στο Multimedia - Gallery*

----------


## Χρήστος Τριανταφύλλου

*Ms Bikini *  *1η* καθαρα η* Τζωρτζινα Κρεικε* Νο15 με  + 1-2 ποιοτικα κιλα υπολογιζω απ τις προηγουμενες εμφανισεις της ,ποιο ''γεματη" ιδιως σε ποδια κ φυσικα πολυ καλυτερη . Ηθελε περισσοτερο μαυρισμα.
*2η Ελενα Nιτα* Νο52 σε μια ομορφη εμφανιση

----------


## Muscleboss

Πολύ καλός ο Μωησίδης, ολοκληρωμένο κορμί και νικητής με διαφορά.  Από τους πρώτους του αγώνες είχε φανεί ότι έχει τις δυνατότητες και τις αξιοποίησε.   :03. Clap:

----------


## Χρήστος Τριανταφύλλου

*Ms Shape*  Η πιο ετοιμη *Αδαμαντια Λουκα* Νο 91 στη *1η* θεση , με *2η* την *Αλικη Κρικου* Νο 93 εχοντας βαλει φανερα αρκετη μυικοτητα ,αν εμφανιστει  κ στους επομενους κοντινους  αγωνες εχει δειξει οτι πιανει φορμα.

----------


## Χρήστος Τριανταφύλλου

> Πολύ καλός ο Μωησίδης, ολοκληρωμένο κορμί και νικητής με διαφορά.  Από τους πρώτους του αγώνες είχε φανεί ότι έχει τις δυνατότητες και τις αξιοποίησε.


Παναγιωτη ο ανθρωπος ηταν "μπαλες"...πραγματικα με εντυπωσιασε κ ας μην ειχε πιασει ακομη το 100% της γραμμωσης που μπορουσε.  Eχοντας εναν πολυ δυνατο κ πανετοιμο αντιπαλο ,τον Τασο Χολεβα.

----------


## Χρήστος Τριανταφύλλου

*Miss Figure* η *Κασιανη Παντελιου* Νο 82 ...ποτε δεν εχουμε δει αυτη τη κοπελα σε "σχεδον φορμα'' αλλα παντα. :01. Wink: 

*Miss Body* η παντα εντυπωσιακη κ με πολλες περγαμινες-τιτλους στο ενεργητικο της *Σοφια Μπαλαμπανη*  ,με  πιο ηπια γραμμωση-μυικοτητα .

----------


## Χρήστος Τριανταφύλλου

Ο 3ος συνεχομενος αγωνας της Νac υπο τη νεα προεδρια του *Δημητρη Μαρινοπουλου* ,αυτη τη φορα στην Αθηνα .
Γνωριμη η αιθουσα "Μελινα Μερκουρη" του Σεφ, εχει ολες τις προδιαγραφες να υποστηριξει καλους αγωνες.
Κοντα στις 60 οι συμμετοχες αθλητων (οχι σαν ονοματα αλλα σαν συμμετεχοντες ,μια κ καποιοι επαιξαν κ σε διαφορετικες κατηγοριες)  ,δεν ηταν λιγη η προσελευση των θεατων...θα μπορουσε ομως κ καλυτερα.
Η ροη του αγωνα ηταν καλη με αρχικη καθυστερηση μονο στην αρχη ,ο φωτισμος ηταν Τελειος...επαρκης κ δυνατος , με τον Προεδρο *Δημ. Μαρινοπουλο* κ ολους τους συντελεστες να ''τρεχουν'' κ να εχουν μελετησει ολα για ενα επιτυχημενο αγωνα . Πολλα τα  Comparisons  αλλα ατομικα ποζαρισματα δεν ''χωρεσαν''.
5 ηταν μονο οι κριτες αλλα πραγματι Μεγαλα ονοματα ....* Μανωλης Καραμανλακης ,Aντωνης Κονδυλης ,Γιαννης Μαγκος , Γιαννης Λεωδης κ ο μικροτερος Θανασης Υφαντοπουλος* ,νομιζω τα λενε ολα.

Κ μια λεπτομερεια που πιστευω ομως εχει το νοημα της....ειναι ευχαριστο κ συγκινητικο να βλεπεις αναμεσα στους θεατες εναν απο τους πρωτοπορους αγωνιστικους αθλητες της Ελλαδος να παρακολουθει.   Ηταν ο συγγραφεας* Γιωργος Μποτινης* που 19 χρονων τοτε ελαβε μερος στο Μιστερ Ελλας του 1966 . Νομιζω μαζι με τον μεγανθηριο *Γιαννη Κουκο* ειναι οι παλαιοτεροι αγωνιστικοι που δινουν το παρον σε αγωνες ....σιγουρα αναπολωντας περασμενες δεκαετιες :01. Wink:   Κ η φυσικη τους κατασταση κ αψογη Εικονα τους ειναι η καλυτερη διαφημιση για τον αθλημα μας :01. Wink:

----------


## Polyneikos

*Mens Physique - 7 συμμετοχές


*

























*Όλες οι φωτογραφίες της κατηγορίας στο Multimedia - Gallery*

----------


## Polyneikos

*Athletic 1 (Ψηλή) , 7 συμμετοχές

*









































*Όλες οι φωτογραφίες της κατηγορίας στο Multimedia - Gallery*

----------


## Polyneikos

*Athletic 2 (Xαμηλή) -  9 συμμετοχές

**

*






































*Όλες οι φωτογραφίες της κατηγορίας στο Multimedia - Gallery*

----------


## Χρήστος Τριανταφύλλου

*Mens Physique* 

Mαχη εδω για τη πρωτη θεση αναμεσα στο Νο 77 *Νικος Σταρο*  κ Νο 98* Μηνα Κοντο*.  Το 77 ηταν πιο καλοσχημος για τα δεδομενα της κατηγοριας ,εδωσε δικαιωμα ομως μια κ δεν ειχε πιασει φινιρισμα ακομα να κερδισει το 98 που ηταν σε αψογη αγωνιστικη κατασταση.
Κοντα κ το Νο 22 *Σωτηρης Κατσογιαννης* που πηρε τη* 3η* θεση με το Νο 40 *Κωστα Θανασουλα* στη *4η* που διεκρινα προδιαγραφες για να παει ψηλα αν συνεχισει....δεν ειχαν χρωμα κ οι δυο.
*5ος* το Νο 1 *Γιαννης Λιοδακης* ,*6ος* Νο 90 *Δημητρης Χριστοδουλακης* , *7ος ο Παναγης Γαρμπης*.

----------


## Polyneikos

*Αthletic Overall

*
















*Όλες οι φωτογραφίες της κατηγορίας στο Multimedia - Gallery*

----------


## Polyneikos

*Κατηγορία ΑΜΕΑ

*

















*Όλες οι φωτογραφίες της κατηγορίας στο Multimedia - Gallery*

----------


## Polyneikos

*Classic Physique, 7 συμμετοχές 

*
























*Όλες οι φωτογραφίες της κατηγορίας στο Multimedia - Gallery*

----------


## Polyneikos

*Όλες οι φωτογραφίες του Πρωταθλήματος της NAC έχουν ανέβει στο Multimedia Gallery του site!

*

----------


## Χρήστος Τριανταφύλλου

*Athletic 1 (Ψηλή)*

Mε το πιο συμμετρικο αισθητικο σχημα ,οχι μονο της κατηγοριας αλλα ολου του αγωνα γνωμη μου κ χωρις να υπολειπεται σε μυικοτητα , στη *1η* θεση ο *Γιωργος Χελιδωνας* Νο 17.
*2ος* Το Νο 42 *Θανασης  Μαραντος* με καλη γραμμωση κ μυικοτητα ,υστερουσε σε ανοιγμα πλατης.
*3ος ο Σταθης Θεοδωριτσης* Νο 78 με αρκετες διακρισεις στο ενεργητικο του κ σε καλη μυικη κατασταση.
*4ος* το Νο 21 *Κωστας Γουδινος* κοντα κ αυτος  , * 5ος* το Νο 18* Κλεανθης Κουκιας*  εαν δε κραταγε λιγα νερα ειχε τα προσοντα να ηταν πιο ψηλα , *6ος* το Νο 53 *Μιχαλης Ιφογλου* ,*7ος* το Νο 24 *Στεφανος Ποτογλου*

----------


## Χρήστος Τριανταφύλλου

*Athletic 2 (Xαμηλή)*

Αμφιρροπη μαχη για τη πρωτη θεση αναμεσα σε *Παναγιωτη Ζωσιμαδη* κ *Aποστολο Γιαννικακη*.  Κ οι δυο στη καλυτερη  φορμα που τους εχουμε δει ,με τον *Γιαννικακη* πιο αισθητικο σχημα ,κοντρες στους γλουτους ,δερμα τσιγαροχαρτο στα ποδια παρολαυτα δεν εβγαζε το διαχωρισμο που επρεπε σ αυτα.... εξεπεμπε μια ηρεμη Δυναμη :01. Wink:  
κ τον *Ζωσιμαδη* με προσδιορισμενη γραμμωση σε περισσοτερα σημεια κ μαχητικοτητα. Τελικα μετα απο αρκετες συγκρισεις *1ος ο Αποστολος Γιαννικακης* ,*2ος ο Παναγιωτης Ζωσιμαδης.*
Στη *3η* θεση ο* Στεργιος Τσαφογιαννης* Νο 88 με εντυπωσιακους δελτοειδεις , *4ος το Νο 4 Κωστας Κατσαβος* με δυνατες πλαγιες,δε συνεβαινε το ιδιο στις ''ανοικτες".
Η *5η* θεση σιγουρα δεν ηταν της κλασης του *Βασιλη Μοιντινη* ,εμφανιστηκε ομως ατονος κ με προβλημα στη παρουσιαση του. Ειναι σιγουρο οτι εαν τον ξαναδουμε στους κοντα  επομενους αγωνες θα δειξει τη γνωστη αξια του.
*6ος το Νο 87* *Γιωργος Τσικουδης*με ωραια κατανομη .

----------


## Χρήστος Τριανταφύλλου

Νικητης  *Αthletic Overall* ο θαυμασιος *Γιωργος Χελιδωνας*.

----------


## Χρήστος Τριανταφύλλου

*Κατηγορία ΑΜΕΑ*

Συγκινητικη η εμφανιση κ μετα ομιλια του ΑΜΕΑ *Δημήτρη Κουκουνίτσα* που καταχειροκροτηθηκε απ ολους. Ηταν κ παρα πολυ καλος....ζωντανο παραδειγμα Θελησης κ Θαυμασμου.

----------


## Χρήστος Τριανταφύλλου

*Classic Physique*  

Τα πολυ δυνατα ποδια ,η πλατη πισω κ το vacuum εδωσαν στον *Βασιλη Σκονδρα* Νο 96 τη *1η* θεση , *2ος ο Σπυρος Γεροντας* Νο 76 με δυνατα ποδια κ αυτος κ ωραια κατανομη , *3ος ο Παναγιωτης Ζωσιμαδης.
* *4ος ο Χιωτελης Αγγελος* Νο 28 με μυικοτητα κ γραμμωση , *5ος* το Νο 63 *Μοδεστος Ευστρατιος* με ομορφο παρουσιαστικο , στη *6η* θεση ο *Ζωης Μπαλας* Νο 41. 
 Οταν ειδα τον Ζωη στα αποδυτηρια με αμανικο ,πραγματι ηταν απ τους πιο εντυπωσιακους αθλητες εκει μεσα , πανω στη σκηνη ομως φαινοταν οτι κραταγε καπως  νερα. Παντως τον ειχα για πιο ψηλα.
Στη *7η* θεση ο *Βασιλης Προκοπιου* Νο 70 που δεν ηταν κακος αλλα κ οχι στη καλυτερη του φορμα που τον εχουμε δει.

----------


## Polyneikos

*Το guest posing του IFBB Pro Χρήστου Πιστόλα  !

*




















*Όλες οι φωτογραφίες στο Multimedia - Gallery*

----------


## Χρήστος Τριανταφύλλου

Με στοχο αργα κ σταθερα τη προσθεση καθαρης μυικης μαζας ο *Χρηστος Πιστολας* , μια κ οι υποχρεωσεις  του σαν PRO κ ο ανταγωνισμος ειναι μεγαλος.
Κ φαινεται οτι τα παει περιφημα μια κ δεν εχει χασει ιχνος απο την αισθητικη του εικονα κ συμμετρια....τα μεγαλα του οπλα :01. Wink: 
Με το που αρχισε να ποζαρει ο Χρηστος μου ηρθε ασυναισθητα η εικονα του Shawn Rhoden  προσφατου κατοχου του μεγαλυτερου τιτλου στον κοσμο.   Η τραγικη του εικονα στη τελευταια εμφανιση του. 
Ο Χρηστος κ χωρις να εχει καποιον κοντινο αγωνα στους στοχους του απ οσο γνωριζω , ανα πασα στιγμη μπορει να ''βγαλει το μπλουζακι" κ να εντυπωσιασει.   Κ αυτο μετραει....ιδιως σ αυτο το υψηλο επιπεδο που τα πραγματα ειναι δυσκολοτερα σε εποχη off season.
H Bραβευση κ ο εναγκαλισμος  :01. Wink: απο τον* Γιαννη Μαγκο* εδειξε οτι οι Αθλητες δεν εχουν να μοιρασουν τπτ μεταξυ τους κ ηταν σαν να παρεδιδε τη ''Βαρια'' του σκυταλη κ την ευχη  για επιτυχιες στον νεοτερο :01. Wink:

----------


## Polyneikos

*Απονομές έγιναν κατά την διάρκεια του αγώνα στους κριτές του αγώνα

Mανώλης Καραμανλάκης ( πρόεδρος κριτών) , Γιάννης Χασούρας, Αντώνης Κονδύλης, Γιάννης Μάγκος , Θανάσης Υφαντόπουλος


*


*
Στους χορηγούς του αγώνα


*



*



Στους Μr Universe Γιώργος Χαρδαβέλλα και Γιάννη Λεώδη για τις επιτυχίες τους τον Νοέμβριο στο Mr Universe της ΝΑC International καθώς και στον Βιοπαθολόγο Γιώργο Τουλιάτο για τις συνεχείς διακρίσεις στο κλάδο που υπηρετεί.

*

----------


## Polyneikos

*Κατηγορία Masters 40+, 4 συμμετοχές*



















*Όλες οι φωτογραφίες στο Multimedia - Gallery*

----------


## Polyneikos

*Masters 50+ , 4 συμμετοχές*




























*Όλες οι φωτογραφίες στο Multimedia - Gallery*

----------


## Polyneikos

*Juniors ΒΒ, 4 συμμετοχές

*















*Όλες οι φωτογραφίες στο Multimedia - Gallery*

----------


## Χρήστος Τριανταφύλλου

*Κατηγορία Masters 40+*

Kαθαρα στη *1η* θεση ο καθε φορα κ καλυτερος *Θανασης Καραμανος* Νο 100 , τη *2η* θεση τη πηρε ο *Γιαννης Αντωνοπουλος* Νο 20 που ηταν πιο ''σκληρος'' μυικα κ μπαλαρισμενος απο τον *3ο* βετερανο κ πολυνικη *Φανη Αντωνοπουλο* Νο 75 , που εμφανιστηκε με πιο απαλες γραμμες αλλα παντα με ωραιο σχημα κ συμμετρια.
Κ *4ος ο Βασιλης Προκοπιου* Νο 70 με τη γνωστη του μυικοτητα .

----------


## Χρήστος Τριανταφύλλου

*Juniors ΒΒ*

*1ος* ευκολα ο *Βασιλης Σκονδρας* Νο 96 που κερδισε κ την Classic Physique , *2ος ο Βασιλης Σκευας* Νο 43 που ηταν πιο ετοιμος απ τους αλλους δυο , *3ος ο Παντελης Παπαναστασιου* Νο 45 εχανε ποντους που δεν ηταν μαυρισμενος κ *4ος ο Δημητρης Χριστοδουλακης* Νο 90.

----------


## Χρήστος Τριανταφύλλου

*Masters 50+* 

Η περιγραφη μου πριν τρια χρονια για τον *Γιαννη Συννεφοπουλο* οταν τον ειδα για πρωτη φορα στη σκηνη  :01. Wink:  ......
 ''  ''Αριστοκρατικη'' κ γοητευτικη παρουσια (τρεμετε νεοι!) καταλληλος για εξωφυλλα περιοδικων με θεμα η γυμναστικη δεν εχει ηλικια ''
...Συνεχιζει με την ιδια πολυ καλη εμφανιση ,το στησιμο του κ οι ποζες  πανω στη σκηνη θα μπορουσαν καλυτερα οπως κ το χρωμα του.

*2ος ο Νικος Χρονοπουλος* Νο 69 , *3ος ο Νικος Παυλιδης* ...με σωματα που θα ζηλευαν κατα πολυ νεωτεροι.

Κ στη *4η* θεση ο *Δημητρης Ζωης* που ηταν φανερο οτι ειχε κανει απο τις πιο σκληρες κ σωστες προετοιμασιες ,οχι μονο της κατηγοριας αλλα κ του αγωνα. Οι τραυματισμοι του ομως τον φρεναρουν στα ματια των κριτων στη συνολικη εικονα για κατι καλυτερο σε θεσεις.  Δεν απογοητευεται ομως ο Δημητρης γιατι αυτο που κανει ειναι ο ''ερωτευσιμος" τροπος ζωης του και....συνεχιζει :01. Wink:

----------


## Polyneikos

*Μen IV - III - II*




























*Όλες οι φωτογραφίες της κατηγορίας στο Multimedia - Gallery*

----------


## Polyneikos

*Μen I


*






























*Όλες οι φωτογραφίες της κατηγορίας στο Multimedia - Gallery*

----------


## Χρήστος Τριανταφύλλου

*ΒΒ Μen IV*   Ο* Παναγιωτης Καραχαλιος* Νο 44 με συμπαγεις κ γραμμωμενους μυς


*ΒΒ Μen  III*  Επιασε πολυ καλη φορμα ο φιλος  *Παναγιωτης Καραμανης* Νο 79 με τη πιο αγριεμενη πλατη στη διπλη δικεφαλων κ των αλλων κατηγοριων στη σκηνη που βγηκε μαζι.  Τα ποδια φαινονταν καπως ''μπουκομενα'' κ σιγουρα στην επομενη του κοντα εμφανιση εχει περιθωρια θα ειναι ακομα πιο βελτιωμενος

----------


## Χρήστος Τριανταφύλλου

*ΒΒ Μen II*

*1ος* ο* Γιαννης Αντωνοπουλος* Νο 20 με τις περισσοτερες σκληρες μπαλαρισμενες μυικες μαζες .
*2ος ο Χρηστος Παπαδοπουλος* Νο 85 με τη φρεσκαδα της ηλικιας του :01. Wink:  , μας ειχε δειξει απο περυσι το ταλεντο κ τη πολυ καλη κατασταση που φτανει.
*3ος ο Φανης Αντωνοπουλος* Νο 75 σταθερη αξια ποιοτητας κ συμμετριας.

----------


## Χρήστος Τριανταφύλλου

*ΒΒ Μen I*

Επρεπε καποιος να ηταν Τοσο εξαιρετικος σαν τον *Αλεξη Μωυσιδη* Νο 23 για να κερδισει τον *Τασο Χολεβα* Νο 97 που πηρε τη *2η* θεση.   Ο ανθρωπος ηταν στη κυριολεξια ''μπαλες'' κ εντυπωσιασε , αν μπορεσει κ εμφανιστει κ λιγο πιο στεγνος θα ειναι απειλη για κορυφαιους κ σε διεθνεις αγωνες.
Ο *Χολεβας* εμφανιστηκε στη καλυτερη κατασταση που τον εχουμε δει κ ειναι σε μεγαλη ανοδικη πορεια. Τα ποδια του ηταν ''αγριεμενα κομματια" με δερμα τσιγαροχαρτο.
Κ στη *3η* θεση ο αδελφος του Αλεξη ,*Μαριος Μωυσιδης* Νο 68 παντα με τα εντυπωσιακα του σημεια κ βελτιωμενος στ αρνητικα.

----------


## Polyneikos

*To βίντεο του Γενικού Τίτλου του Πρωταθλήματος της NAC Hellas
*








> Oλοκληρώθηκε με επιτυχία το Πρωτάθλημα της NAC Hellas 
> 
> *Γενικός Νικητής ο Αλέξης Μωησίδης! 
> 
> 
> *Συνημμένο Αρχείο 128149
> 
> 
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 128150
> ...

----------


## Muscleboss

Φαίνεται και στο βίντεο ότι τα άκρα του Μωησίδη είναι πάρα πολύ καλά, σε σημείο που υπερισχύουν του κορμού του. Σχετικά σπάνιο αυτό, καθώς συνήθως οι περισσότεροι αθλητές έχουν πρόβλημα στο να ανεβάσουν τα άκρα συγκριτικά με τον κορμό.

Κατά τα άλλα την πόζα στο πίσω άνοιγμα πλάτης πρέπει να βελτιώσει λίγο ακόμα κατά τη γνώμη μου. Κάποιες άλλες λεπτομέρειες είμαι σίγουρος ότι θα τις παρατηρήσει αυτός και οι προπονητές του και η επόμενη παρουσία του θα είναι ακόμα καλύτερη.  :05. Biceps:

----------

